# Passat B5.5 Monsoon Radio Knobs



## Old PORSCHE (Mar 2, 2008)

I somehow lost the small Bass Control Knob off of my Monsoon Stereo System....Has anybody found any replacement or perhaps wood knobs as an upgrade?


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Passat B5.5 Monsoon Radio Knobs (Old PORSCHE)*

Not sure if anyone sells just the knobs. Maybe a junkyard or ebay? Or the classifieds for an one that doesn't work.


----------



## Old PORSCHE (Mar 2, 2008)

I found an easy solution...I bought a package of 5 neoprene 1/8 inch vacuum caps by VACU-TITE part # 47389 for $2.00 and have instant soft touch replacement knobs....Sure beats paying the dealer $10.00 per replacement knob.....And it works great.....


----------



## khood230 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1.8T


----------



## Old PORSCHE (Mar 2, 2008)

Gee ...5X$8.13=$40.65 Versus what I paid 5 for $2.00......I think I win!


----------

